# Drum and Bass



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I feel as if the past two months, it has been endless days of sustained winds of over 20knts. It has made it tough, but sometimes you just got to tough it out and do some fishing. Going out to Flamingo when it’s blowing 30mph is always an adventure. Especially when you decide to run 30+ miles through open water, just to get to a small sheltered area to be able to pick off a few fish. Then of course, there’s always my fail-safe back up plan that is Peacock Bass. I’ve been fishing for Peacock Bass with a 6 wt since back in 2008. They’re a fierce competitor and are some of the hardest fighting fish I’ve encountered. Pound for pound, I don’t know of any stronger fish.

So for the past few weeks, I’ve been doing whatever kind of fishing I can. From Flamingo for redfish, to peacock bass on the 6wt, and even broke out the old Stradic for some night time bassin’. Some nice fish have been caught, and it’s been fun taking it back to the roots that started it all. Fishing with old friends that I haven’t fished with in over a year. Let’s hope these winds calm down soon, so things can get back to normal. But until then, I’ll continue to with how things are going, it’s been quite fun.

Here are some of my photo's from the past few weeks. 

-Eric


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

the third and last pics are really good


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

We call the third pic 'doing the dan' around these parts.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

What type of camera are you using?


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

You must have been in Flamingo last Sunday talking about that 30mph wind.

Damn right on the peacocks. Nice catches. I caught an 8lb 4oz when I was 15 on a 4wt around the Villages of Homestead. Had no idea what a tippet class was. I want to hit my old lake up again someday with my new 5wt if they haven't fished my pet peacocks out after the past 16 years. That lake was full of tarpon somehow too!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> You must have been in Flamingo last Sunday talking about that 30mph wind.
> 
> Damn right on the peacocks. Nice catches.  I caught an 8lb 4oz when I was 15 on a 4wt around the Villages of Homestead. Had no idea what a tippet class was.  I want to hit my old lake up again someday with my new 5wt if they haven't fished my pet peacocks out after the past 16 years. That lake was full of tarpon somehow too!


Lol, I was.... I ran about 70miles that day, out front, It was brutal.
A lot of the lakes down here have tarpon and snook in them. If only reds were more common.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> What type of camera are you using?



I'm using a Nikon D3100, I sometimes use a Nikkor 1.8D 50mm lens, or the standard 18-55mm, with a Nikon SB-600 flash.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks like you are giving that Mirage reel a workout down there! Great pics!


----------

